# Non riesco a perdonarmi



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

Sto da quasi quattro anni con un ragazzo splendido,lo amo alla follia,non ho mai amato così tanto una persona.Qualche anno fa' ho fatto l'errore più grosso della mia vita,stavo attraversando un periodo di depressione e son stata aiutata da un amico che però da me voleva anche ... beh avete capito! E una sera complici bottiglie su bottiglie d'alcol siam finiti a letto,io nel mentre mi son come "resa conto" di quel che stava accadendo e ho interrotto tutto.Il giorno dopo non mi sembrava vero,com'era potuto succedere??Io???????Ho pianto per giorni,mesi,piangevo ogni notte.Inutile dire che sto tipo non l'ho più visto.Ho chiesto consiglio a due amiche sul da farsi,se dire tutto al mio ragazzo o tacere,cosa che m'hanno vivamente consigliato di fare.Son passati anni e lui l'ha scoperto,abbiam passato un periodo tremendo ma lui m'ha perdonata e ora la nostra storia è anche meglio di prima.E faccio e farei qualsiasi cosa perchè lui non rimpianga d'aver fatto questa coraggiosa scelta.
Io no.Io non riesco a perdonarmi l'accaduto,non riesco a perdonarmi l'aver fatto soffrire il mio lui e mi sento così male ma tornare indietro non si può.Son passati un po' di mesi e continuano i miei pianti notturni disperati,i sensi di colpa.Finirà mai?


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Luglio 2010)

Se il suo perdono non ti è bastato è chiaro che il problema forse risiede esclusivamente in te.

Forse ritenevi la tua fedeltà uno dei simboli e un valore che rappresentavano il vostro rapporto.

Forse è anche meglio così perché tu stessa ti accorgi che quel rapporto è divenuto più tenace.

Per me, le premesse per perdonarti ci sono tutte.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> Io no.Io non riesco a perdonarmi l'accaduto,non riesco a perdonarmi l'aver fatto soffrire il mio lui e mi sento così male ma tornare indietro non si può.Son passati un po' di mesi e continuano i miei pianti notturni disperati,i sensi di colpa.Finirà mai?



Colpa... o voglia inconscia di liberarsi finalmente (cosa che non ti è riuscita nemmeno confessando) di un fidanzato meraviglioso ma non da te desiderato?!


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Colpa... o voglia inconscia di liberarsi finalmente (cosa che non ti è riuscita nemmeno confessando) di un fidanzato meraviglioso ma non da te desiderato?!


Sempre con l'idea del "si tradisce perchè si vuole lasciare", eh??? Ok, vi dico cosa vuol dire stare male e bere, io so che in certi momenti se fosse capitata l'occasione non so cosa avrei fatto tra alcool e quel momento brutto della mia vita, in quel frangente ho provato più volte a togliermi la vita....ed è questo che mi fa più male. Quando uno sta male e non un male da poco, ma davvero non ce la fa, compie azioni che non gli appartengono, che non sono suo e che non saranno sue. 
Questa ragazza ha vissuto più o meno una cosa come la mia ed ha sbagliato, complice un famoso consolatore della domenica che come tutti i consolatori di professione lo fa solo per aggiungere al cartnet di donne un'altra per la raccolta punti "se arrivo a 100" sono figo.
Io tutt'ora se ci ripenso ai tentativi di suicidio (soprattutto all'ultimo) piango ancora e capisco questa ragazza che non si perdona e non ce la fa! Cosa fare? Carissima ragazza che sei scivolata nelle mani di uno stronzo criminale che ha carpito da te un valore che valeva l'infinito nella tua scala morale, vai dal tizio e tattalo a male parole, chiudi questa vicenda dicendo cosa pensi di chi consola per fare ginnastica da camera ed ammetti di essergli stata complice, ma in un momnento di debolezza.
Mi spiace per te, ma se stai bene con il tuo compagno devi cercare di superare tutto per fare felice te e lui, cuiè il vostro voi!

Ah, Verena, lei non ha confessato, lui lo ha scoperto, almeno è scritto così, quindi niente psicologia del fare una cosa per volere il contrario.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele, guarda che è praticamente certo che una grandissima parte dei tradimenti sono modi di "uscita" da un rapporto.

Documentati, e poi ne riparliamo.

Sennò perché ancora si tormenterebbe? Perché é una poco stabile psicologicamente, che dopo anni ancora ripensa ad un fatto tutto sommato trascurabile, visto che l'hanno superato, come coppia?!


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Daniele, guarda che è praticamente certo che una grandissima parte dei tradimenti sono modi di "uscita" da un rapporto.
> 
> Documentati, e poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> Sennò perché ancora si tormenterebbe? Perché é una poco stabile psicologicamente, che dopo anni ancora ripensa ad un fatto tutto sommato trascurabile, visto che l'hanno superato, come coppia?!


Visto che piango ancora per una cosa che ho fatto molto tempo fa la capisco, visto che me ne pento tutti i giorni la capisco.
Mi posso documentare ma...chi fa quele ricerche non segue il metdodo scientifico e tutte le ricerche sono solo frutto di teorie di base mai verificate e mai verificabili, non mi baso su queste cavolate da ciarlatani ma sul fatto che ogni pesona è unica ed una persona sensibile e che ha certi valori distruggenti questi ultimi può rimanere male per anni, non mesi attenzione e questo è persino più noto del tradimento usato come scappatoia.
Questa ragazza aveva problemi che non so quali possano essere, ma mi pone a pensare che sia una persona sensibile di suo e che ha fatto una cosa che mai avrebbe voluto fosse fatto a sè! Una cosa per cui lei non avrebbe mai perdonato (e ricordo che lei non ha tradito e poi finito il tutto si è pentita, ma nel mentre ha fermato tutto che non è cosa da poco e non ha più visto il tipo).
Io non mi perdonerò mai i mio tentativo di suicidio più pericoloso, ma non ho tutti i giorni una cosa a ricordarmelo, lei ha il suo fidanzato davanti che con la sola presenza le ricorda di aver fatto una cosa orribile ai suoi occhi. 
Solo una cosa può salvare in queste situazioni, della psicoterapia con più terapeuti in vari periodi per regola statistica.


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

del mio lui non ho minimamente voglia di "liberarmi",tant'è che tra poco lascerò la città in cui vivo per trasferirmi praticamente dall'altra parte d'Italia per stargli più vicino. Mi tormento per il dolore che ho procurato,per la delusione che ho visto nella sua faccia,perchè il tradimento lo trovo spregevole eppure ci son cascata pure io . Il fatto che lui m'abbia perdonata ovviamente non ha cancellato il passato


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> del mio lui non ho minimamente voglia di "liberarmi",tant'è che tra poco lascerò la città in cui vivo per trasferirmi praticamente dall'altra parte d'Italia per stargli più vicino. Mi tormento per il dolore che ho procurato,per la delusione che ho visto nella sua faccia,perchè il tradimento lo trovo spregevole eppure ci son cascata pure io . Il fatto che lui m'abbia perdonata ovviamente non ha cancellato il passato


Carissima, tu hai bisogno di parlarne!!!! Posso chiederti come lui lo ha scoperto? Lo ha intuito dalle tue stranezze ed ha indagato????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> del mio lui non ho minimamente voglia di "liberarmi",tant'è che tra poco lascerò la città in cui vivo per trasferirmi praticamente dall'altra parte d'Italia per stargli più vicino. Mi tormento per il dolore che ho procurato,per la delusione che ho visto nella sua faccia,perchè il tradimento lo trovo spregevole eppure ci son cascata pure io . Il fatto che lui m'abbia perdonata ovviamente non ha cancellato il passato


Io sono un po' fissata con questa cosa... ma...perché ti eri ubriacata?
Mi pari come una che ha avuto un incidente perché aveva bevuto...non conosceva gli effetti dell'alcol?
Se una vuole rimanere presente a se stessa e non fare qualcosa che non vuole senza controllo ...non beve.
Se lo fa è perché vuole "l'incidente" e vuole avere una giustificazione.


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono un po' fissata con questa cosa... ma...perché ti eri ubriacata?
> Mi pari come una che ha avuto un incidente perché aveva bevuto...non conosceva gli effetti dell'alcol?
> Se una vuole rimanere presente a se stessa e non fare qualcosa che non vuole senza controllo ...non beve.
> Se lo fa è perché vuole "l'incidente" e vuole avere una giustificazione.


Persa, ti dirò una cosa che ho scopperto di recente. Per sapere che effetto fa una vera bevuta assurda....devi provarla. Senza averla mai provata fino a stordirti non ne sarai mai ben conoscio o conscia di quello che può succedere, anche perchè bevendo ci si vede come capacissimi di fare quello che in verità non si riesce e te lo dice uno che ha bevuto....ma bevuto parecchio!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, ti dirò una cosa che ho scopperto di recente. Per sapere che effetto fa una vera bevuta assurda....devi provarla. Senza averla mai provata fino a stordirti non ne sarai mai ben conoscio o conscia di quello che può succedere, anche perchè bevendo ci si vede come capacissimi di fare quello che in verità non si riesce e te lo dice uno che ha bevuto....ma bevuto parecchio!!


 Ma va là... io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma lo so e da sempre...altrimenti avrei potuto farlo, no?
Tu comunque l'hai fatto per vedere fino a che punto sballavi, non perché non sapevi gli effetti dell'alcol.


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va là... io non mi sono mai ubriacata, ma lo so e da sempre...altrimenti avrei potuto farlo, no?
> Tu comunque l'hai fatto per vedere fino a che punto sballavi, non perché non sapevi gli effetti dell'alcol.


Posso giurati che è imprevedibile da persona a persona quello che può succedere. Il peggio è che magari si beve una bottiglie di un buon vino in compagnia e quello basta per sentirsi molto capaci nel regere ancora...ci si sente sinceramente bene e se si ha un problema dentro diventa più leggero, più facile da parlarne (anche se si dicono emerite cavolate)...ma quello è il punto di non ritorno, si è andati già oltre senza essersi accorti. Mi chiedo solo una cosa...cioè tutti a letto quando bevono, ma se io bevo proprio l'idea di voler fare del sesso non mi viene manco morto, cioè sarebbe una cosa goffa e decisamente faticosa e quasi orribile nel piccolo!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Posso giurati che è imprevedibile da persona a persona quello che può succedere*. Il peggio è che magari si beve una bottiglie di un buon vino in compagnia e quello basta per sentirsi molto capaci nel regere ancora...ci si sente sinceramente bene e se si ha un problema dentro diventa più leggero, più facile da parlarne (anche se si dicono emerite cavolate)...ma quello è il punto di non ritorno, si è andati già oltre senza essersi accorti. Mi chiedo solo una cosa...cioè tutti a letto quando bevono, ma se io bevo proprio l'idea di voler fare del sesso non mi viene manco morto, cioè sarebbe una cosa goffa e decisamente faticosa e quasi orribile nel piccolo!!!


 Sto cominciando a irritarmi.
E' chiaro che ognuno reagisce diversamente e la soglia è individale, ma dai 7 anni tutti sanno che bere fa allentare l'autocontrollo.
E' sempre, come ben dici, una cosa che si fa per quello.


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a irritarmi.
> E' chiaro che ognuno reagisce diversamente e la soglia è individale, ma dai 7 anni tutti sanno che bere fa allentare l'autocontrollo.
> E' sempre, come ben dici, una cosa che si fa per quello.


Fidatinon è così banale, L'alccol non fa allentare subito l'autocontrollo in piccole quantità fa stare meglio se si ha un qualche problema o dolore che ci atanaglia da dentro (ma non so se questo sia il caso). Il problema è che tra questa quantità e quella per cui si inizia a perdere del giudizio ci vuole nulla. Tra partentesi, non sempre alle persone l'alcool fa saltare l'autocontrollo, c'è chi strasica solo le parole.
Il pesiero bevi per trovarti in condizioni di tradire posso dirti che non è lineare come razionalmente sembra, ci sono dei parametri differenti che vanno in gioco in chi beve in compagnia per stare meno male, anche magari la fiducia nella persona con cui si sta bevendo (è sacra)


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

lui lo credevo un amico.Grazie ai suoi studi era un riferimento per me in quel periodo di malessere.Non ho bevuto per motivi strani, ho bevuto e alzato il gomito come a volte può capitare di fare quando si passa una serata con le amiche o gli amici.
Si il mio lui deve aver intuito qualcosa,io avevo appunto frequenti attacchi di pianto dal nulla e tenermi tutto dentro a volte mi faceva aver comportamenti forse non molto normali.Così un giorno un po' perchè aveva qualche sospetto un po' per caso ha scoperto


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> lui lo credevo un amico.Grazie ai suoi studi era un riferimento per me in quel periodo di malessere.Non ho bevuto per motivi strani, ho bevuto e alzato il gomito come a volte può capitare di fare quando si passa una serata con le amiche o gli amici.
> Si il mio lui deve aver intuito qualcosa,io avevo appunto frequenti attacchi di pianto dal nulla e tenermi tutto dentro a volte mi faceva aver comportamenti forse non molto normali.Così un giorno un po' perchè aveva qualche sospetto un po' per caso ha scoperto


Il tizio aveva bevuto...o faceva finta di bere lasciando a te il tutto?? Sai i furbi sanno far finta di bere per poi palesarsi perfettamente quando la persona è cotta a puntino. Tra due ubriachi sarà sempre difficile fare sesso!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati non è così banale, L'alccol non fa allentare subito l'autocontrollo in* piccole quantità fa stare meglio se si ha un qualche problema o dolore che ci attanaglia da dentro (ma non so se questo sia il caso). Il problema è che tra questa quantità e quella per cui si inizia a perdere del giudizio ci vuole nulla. Tra parentesi, non sempre alle persone l'alcool fa saltare l'autocontrollo, c'è chi strasica solo le parole.*
> Il pensiero bevi per trovarti in condizioni di tradire posso dirti che non è lineare come razionalmente sembra, ci sono dei parametri differenti che vanno in gioco in chi beve in compagnia per stare meno male, anche magari la fiducia nella persona con cui si sta bevendo (è sacra)


Ma tu sei un fissato...eh.
Se uno strascica le parole o se ha una percezione alterata del sè HA PERSO IL CONTROLLO. Se poi in seguito a questo può o no far sesso è individuale. Ma dubito che per statua fosse la prima volta, altrimenti non avrebbe parlato di bottigliE.
Scrivere che fa stare meglio è, a mio parere, criminale. In quanto, come hai detto, non si conoscono preventivamente le conseguenze individuali sull'umore e la coscienza (che sempre alterata sarà), ma si è certi delle conseguenze permanenti sul fegato e cervello.
E con questo ho chiuso la mia discussione sull'argomento.


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

ha bevuto pure lui ma è cosa che fa molto spesso perchè grande amante dell'alcol ,che peraltro piace anche a me in dosi modeste. Lui regge sicuramente di più,cosa che credo normale 1 perchè uomo,2 perchè ne fa molto più uso di me


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa i danni sono relativi e a lungo abuso e sinceramente per chi sta male è una soluzione sbalgiata ma purtroppo in quel mentre risolve un problema non da poco che è il dolore. Stare male e sapere di poter anche per soli 5 minuti stare meglio è una liberazione, pagheresti qualsiasi scotto pur di avere quella pausa.
Ma chi non ha provato non può capire :up: e su questo chiudo anche io.
ma questo non è il caso, è semplicemente il caso di un marpione che fingendosi amico ha bevuto in compagnia con una ragazza per poi usufruire di lei come meglio voleva. Visto che la mia compagna di bevute era una ragazza ed io mai ci sono andato a letto con lei vorrà dire che il tizio in questione era in malafede.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> del mio lui non ho minimamente voglia di "liberarmi",tant'è che tra poco lascerò la città in cui vivo per trasferirmi praticamente dall'altra parte d'Italia per stargli più vicino. Mi tormento per il dolore che ho procurato,per la delusione che ho visto nella sua faccia,perchè il tradimento lo trovo spregevole eppure ci son cascata pure io . Il fatto che lui m'abbia perdonata ovviamente non ha cancellato il passato


Ciao Statua Sonnolenta...

ecco, vedi che quel "trasferimento" non sia un modo per risarcire il tuo ragazzo...il fatto che ti abbia perdonato dovrebbe far sbiadire il passato, non cancellarlo...quello non si può fare , purtroppo.

Suvvia, perdonati..non hai poi fatto tutto questo male!
Altrimenti vivrai schiava del senso di colpa e tutto ciò che farai rischierà di essere "in funzione di..." .  E QUESTO NON VA BENE AFFATTO!

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Anna A (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa i danni sono relativi e a lungo abuso e sinceramente per chi sta male è una soluzione sbalgiata ma purtroppo in quel mentre risolve un problema non da poco che è il dolore. *Stare male e sapere di poter anche per soli 5 minuti stare meglio è una liberazione, pagheresti qualsiasi scotto pur di avere quella pausa.*
> Ma chi non ha provato non può capire :up: e su questo chiudo anche io.
> ma questo non è il caso, è semplicemente il caso di un marpione che fingendosi amico ha bevuto in compagnia con una ragazza per poi usufruire di lei come meglio voleva. Visto che la mia compagna di bevute era una ragazza ed io mai ci sono andato a letto con lei vorrà dire che il tizio in questione era in malafede.


vero, ma il vero pericolo dell'alcool è che ti toglie la paura.. è il migior amico in caso di angoscia e paura, ma passato l'effetto fanno ancora più paura i momenti di lucidità che arrivano, perché sono tremendi..(ovviamente parlo di chi è dipendente dall'alcool per vivere e non di chi beve ogni tot solo per farsi figo, c'è una enorme differenza..)
meglio starci alla larga il più possibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa i danni sono relativi e a lungo abuso e sinceramente per chi sta male è una soluzione sbagliata ma purtroppo *in quel mentre risolve un problema non da poco che è il dolore*. Stare male e sapere di poter anche per soli 5 minuti stare meglio è una liberazione, pagheresti qualsiasi scotto pur di avere quella pausa.
> *Ma chi non ha provato non può capire* :up: e su questo chiudo anche io.
> ma questo non è il caso, è semplicemente il caso di un marpione che fingendosi amico ha bevuto in compagnia con una ragazza per poi usufruire di lei come meglio voleva. Visto che la mia compagna di bevute era una ragazza ed io mai ci sono andato a letto con lei vorrà dire che il tizio in questione era in malafede.


Piantala!
Con me e con chiunque.
Il voler credere di avere l'esclusiva del dolore, ma soprattutto attribuire agli altri la non esperienza del dolore è offensivo.
Semmai si può affermare l'incapacità di alcuni di saper semplicemente affrontare la vita, che è fatta anche di dolore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> ha bevuto pure lui ma è cosa che fa molto spesso perchè grande amante dell'alcol ,che peraltro piace anche a me in dosi modeste. Lui regge sicuramente di più,cosa che credo normale 1 perchè uomo,2 perchè ne fa molto più uso di me


 Ma la di lui responsabilità è certa.
Quello che conta è che tu non neghi la tua (non serve sentirsi in colpa, è atro di cui parlo) e dire che ti eri ubriacata è un modo per farlo. Quando, probabilmente, ti sei ubriacata proprio per fare quello che hai fatto.
E lì torniamo al punto: devi capire perché l'hai fatto e perché continui a pensarci, visto che il tuo compagno dimostra di aver superato il fatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa i danni sono relativi e a lungo abuso e sinceramente per chi sta male è una soluzione sbalgiata ma purtroppo in quel mentre risolve un problema non da poco che è il dolore. Stare male e sapere di poter anche per soli 5 minuti stare meglio è una liberazione, pagheresti qualsiasi scotto pur di avere quella pausa.
> Ma chi non ha provato non può capire :up: e su questo chiudo anche io.
> ma questo non è il caso, è semplicemente il caso di un marpione che fingendosi amico ha bevuto in compagnia con una ragazza per poi usufruire di lei come meglio voleva. Visto che la mia compagna di bevute era una ragazza ed io mai ci sono andato a letto con lei vorrà dire che il tizio in questione era in malafede.


Ok, Daniele...
Finalmente ho trovato il tipo che fa per me!
Vengo a Ferrara e tu mi fai salire sulla tua Gtv, andiamo in birreria e ci gustiamo due/ quattro/.....belle birre chiacchierando amichevolmente.


----------



## Anna A (10 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, Daniele...
> Finalmente ho trovato il tipo che fa per me!
> Vengo a Ferrara e tu mi fai salire sulla tua Gtv, andiamo in birreria e ci gustiamo due/ *quattro/*.....belle birre chiacchierando amichevolmente.


piccole o grandi?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> piccole o grandi?:rotfl:


Se sono birre bianche...grandi, con questo caldo!

Se sono Tennent's, Aventinus, Devil's Kiss...meglio piccole..., senza esagerare nella quantità.:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

ma non diciamo puttanate va! Una donna si mette a bee con un amico con cui si confida già da tempo perchè ci vuole scopare? ma siamo fuori di capoccia? Adesso le diremo di analizzarsi e capire perchè voleva "bere" e quindi tradire perchè era ben conoscia che una donna che beve con un uomo lo fa solo per farci sesso. Scusate ma non si possono sentire certe cose, non hanno ne capo ne coda, sono puro frutto di pregiudizi vecchi come non mai. Lei ha bevuto e si è fermata nell'atto, non ha aspettato di godere come non mai per poi dire "oh mio Dio ho tradito", ma ha terminato li il tutto togliendo dalla sua vita una persona che l'ha tradita, perchè quell'amico l'ha tradita!!! Lei avrà parzialmentr tradito il suo ragazzo, ma lei è stata tradita nell'amicizia ed ora si da tutte le colpe.
la verità è che non bisogna mai e poi mai fidarsi degli uomini comprensivi che ti stanno ad ascoltare, i famosi consolatori, fidarsi è solo un errore di gioventù.
Carissima StatuaSonnolenta, hai sbagliata, ma basta ora, basta davvero, se fossi stata più capace di gestire il tuo dolore il tuo ragazzo mai lo avrebbe scoperto e sarebbe stato meglio, tu continuando così non farai altro che fargli del male e poi farlo a te, quindi vedi tu se sei una masochista oppure no!!!


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

non uso l'alcol come scusante,ho solamente raccontato le cose come stanno.La responsabilità me la prendo eccome.
Ma il dire che io possa aver bevuto appositamente per finire in quella situazione lo trovo assurdo!
Mi capita di bere con la mia migliore amica,con i miei genitori, con i miei coinquilini o compagni d'università e non perchè mi voglia portare tutta sta marmaglia di gente a letto ma perchè ogni tanto è piacevole bere in compagnia e può capitare a volte d'esagerare.
comunque vi ringrazio per i vostri commenti


----------



## Micia (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> Sto da quasi quattro anni con un ragazzo splendido,lo amo alla follia,non ho mai amato così tanto una persona.Qualche anno fa' ho fatto l'errore più grosso della mia vita,stavo attraversando un periodo di depressione e son stata aiutata da un amico che però da me voleva anche ... beh avete capito! E una sera complici bottiglie su bottiglie d'alcol siam finiti a letto,io nel mentre mi son come "resa conto" di quel che stava accadendo e ho interrotto tutto.Il giorno dopo non mi sembrava vero,com'era potuto succedere??Io???????Ho pianto per giorni,mesi,piangevo ogni notte.Inutile dire che sto tipo non l'ho più visto.Ho chiesto consiglio a due amiche sul da farsi,se dire tutto al mio ragazzo o tacere,cosa che m'hanno vivamente consigliato di fare.Son passati anni e lui l'ha scoperto,abbiam passato un periodo tremendo ma lui m'ha perdonata e ora la nostra storia è anche meglio di prima.E faccio e farei qualsiasi cosa perchè lui non rimpianga d'aver fatto questa coraggiosa scelta.
> Io no.Io non riesco a perdonarmi l'accaduto,non riesco a perdonarmi l'aver fatto soffrire il mio lui e mi sento così male ma tornare indietro non si può.Son passati un po' di mesi e continuano i miei pianti notturni disperati,i sensi di colpa.Finirà mai?



come lo avrebbe scoperto?


----------



## Sgargiula (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> Sto da quasi quattro anni con un ragazzo splendido,lo amo alla follia,non ho mai amato così tanto una persona.Qualche anno fa' ho fatto l'errore più grosso della mia vita,stavo attraversando un periodo di depressione e son stata aiutata da un amico che però da me voleva anche ... beh avete capito! E una sera complici bottiglie su bottiglie d'alcol siam finiti a letto,io nel mentre mi son come "resa conto" di quel che stava accadendo e ho interrotto tutto.Il giorno dopo non mi sembrava vero,com'era potuto succedere??Io???????Ho pianto per giorni,mesi,piangevo ogni notte.Inutile dire che sto tipo non l'ho più visto.Ho chiesto consiglio a due amiche sul da farsi,se dire tutto al mio ragazzo o tacere,cosa che m'hanno vivamente consigliato di fare.Son passati anni e lui l'ha scoperto,abbiam passato un periodo tremendo ma lui m'ha perdonata e ora la nostra storia è anche meglio di prima.E faccio e farei qualsiasi cosa perchè lui non rimpianga d'aver fatto questa coraggiosa scelta.
> Io no.Io non riesco a perdonarmi l'accaduto,non riesco a perdonarmi l'aver fatto soffrire il mio lui e mi sento così male ma tornare indietro non si può.Son passati un po' di mesi e continuano i miei pianti notturni disperati,i sensi di colpa.Finirà mai?


Scusa, come ha fatto a scoprirlo?
Quanti anni avete?

Non voglio essere antipatica, ma mi sembra una reazione eccessiva la tua a un fatto _neanche troppo grave_ IMHO


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

quasi 25
su un file che conteneva non so come parte di una conversazione fatta con una delle due amiche citate


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> quasi 25
> su un file che conteneva non so come parte di una conversazione fatta con una delle due amiche citate


Scommetto che era una conversazione su un noto messenger. 
Il computer è il primo elemento del bravo detective quando l'altra persona ha comportamenti strani, bisogna poi andare a vedere le mail e le conversazioni che msn salva automaticamente :up:.
In poche parole inm una era così dipendente dagli strumenti elettronici è meglio o saper mentire alla perfezione oppure evitare di parlare e tenersi tutto dentro....per sempre.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Luglio 2010)

Ciao StatuaSonnolenta!
Tu dici d'aver fatto un mezzo chiavino con un tipo che ti ha alzato il morale, il gomito e le sottane quando ti latitava il buonumore.
Dici di aver pianto come una larva per la colpa ma hai taciuto, lui però t'ha tanata e perdonata quindi ora il vostro rapporto è più forte di prima.

Che belle parole!

Come se il cieco incontinente rendesse il bagno più pulito di prima dopo esservicisi servito!

Come pensi ora di asservirti ai bisogni del tuo ragazzo per farti perdonare?
E per quanto tempo gli bacerai i piedi e gli sventolerai la fronte con foglie di palma prima di stancarti?

Che la copa, per quanto bruttissima bestia, prima o poi diventa di compagnia, sai?
Ci si abitua a tutto!

Hai fatto la gonza con un altro per tirarti su, l'alcol non centra.
Che se imbocchi un'autostrada contromano non è colpa degli altri se ti ritrovi con la consistenza della manzotin!
E non è colpa della birra o del vino o del succo di scimmia se l'elastico delle mutande ti è sceso!

Te la sei cercata!
E non hai avuto lo stomaco per reggerla!

Una che non dura a tener su le mutande quando è solleticata dall'uggio quanto potrà resistere a fingere di fare la servetta contenta?
Quante volte dovrai pulire le sue scarpe con la lingua per stancarti del loro sapore?
Quanto lontano ti dovrai spostare per placare il tuo bruciore di stomaco?

Quanti giorni dovranno passare prima che non ti occorrano più almeno 3 birre per finire con le natiche all'insù?

Non c'è calcolo in te che non sia soddisfacimento dei tuoi bisogni.
Ora il tuo bisogno è questo.

Passerà.

Ciao!


----------



## Micia (10 Luglio 2010)

considera questa cosa come deve essere considerata, esipodio ( come lo avrebbe chiamato Toto' ) attraverso il quale si cresce. nessuno ti puo' dare la benedizione e nemmeno la puoi chiedere. si cresce anche cosi e buone bevute.:mexican:in compagnie meno pericolose per te:mexican:


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

In effetti Rabarbaro mi ha fatto pensare, va, quali erano i problemi di cui dialogavi con il datore di comprensione e di.... ???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *ma non diciamo puttanate va! Una donna si mette a bee con un amico con cui si confida già da tempo perchè ci vuole scopare? ma siamo fuori di capoccia?* Adesso le diremo di analizzarsi e capire perchè voleva "bere" e quindi tradire perchè era ben conoscia che una donna che beve con un uomo lo fa solo per farci sesso. Scusate ma non si possono sentire certe cose, non hanno ne capo ne coda, sono puro frutto di pregiudizi vecchi come non mai. Lei ha bevuto e si è fermata nell'atto, non ha aspettato di godere come non mai per poi dire "oh mio Dio ho tradito", ma ha terminato li il tutto togliendo dalla sua vita una persona che l'ha tradita, perchè quell'amico l'ha tradita!!! Lei avrà parzialmentr tradito il suo ragazzo, ma lei è stata tradita nell'amicizia ed ora si da tutte le colpe.
> *la verità è che non bisogna mai e poi mai fidarsi degli uomini comprensivi che ti stanno ad ascoltare, i famosi consolatori*, fidarsi è solo un errore di gioventù.
> Carissima StatuaSonnolenta, hai sbagliata, ma basta ora, basta davvero, se fossi stata più capace di gestire il tuo dolore il tuo ragazzo mai lo avrebbe scoperto e sarebbe stato meglio, tu continuando così non farai altro che fargli del male e poi farlo a te, quindi vedi tu se sei una masochista oppure no!!!


 Le due parti sono in contraddizione?:nuke:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> non uso l'alcol come scusante,ho solamente raccontato le cose come stanno.La responsabilità me la prendo eccome.
> Ma il dire che io possa aver bevuto appositamente per finire in quella situazione lo trovo assurdo!
> *Mi capita di bere con la mia migliore amica,con i miei genitori, con i miei coinquilini o compagni d'università* e non perchè mi voglia portare tutta sta marmaglia di gente a letto ma perchè ogni tanto è piacevole bere in compagnia e può capitare a volte d'esagerare.
> comunque vi ringrazio per i vostri commenti


 Io, fossi in te, mi preoccupererei più di questo che di un mezzo tradimento già archiviato.
Se per te bere è un'abitudine e un normale modo per socializzare anche con amici e, addirittura, genitori hai un'abitudine che faresti meglio ad abbandonare.


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (10 Luglio 2010)

capita qualche volta,non bevo mica ogni giorno.Cos'è vietato bere adesso?Lo fan pure i preti (con tutto rispetto)


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> capita qualche volta,non bevo mica ogni giorno.Cos'è vietato bere adesso?Lo fan pure i preti (con tutto rispetto)


L'unico errore che hai fatto è quello di pensare di giustificarti anche nei confronti di questo forum parlando di alcool.

Ragionando per luoghi comuni, sesso e alcool ben si prestano a qualsivoglia interpretazione.

Il fatto che senti il bisogno di aggrapparti almeno ad una giustificazione è l'elemento che può dimostrare invece la tu buona fede quando racconti di sentirti in colpa.

Il fatto è che non hai nessuna colpa se fai uso moderato di alcool, cosi come non l'hai per quell'unico incontro con l'altro.

Sei stata egoista? Forse, ma neanche questo può  rappresentare una colpa e tu non sembri patologicamente egoista se quanto racconti è verità.

Preoccupati solo di non perseverare e di assicurarti di conoscere realmente lo stato d'animo del tuo fidanzato.

Per il resto, non devi perdonare te stessa, devi solo ritrovare la tua serenità.


----------



## Becco (11 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> Sto da quasi quattro anni con un ragazzo splendido,lo amo alla follia,non ho mai amato così tanto una persona.Qualche anno fa' ho fatto l'errore più grosso della mia vita,stavo attraversando un periodo di depressione e son stata aiutata da un amico che però da me voleva anche ... beh avete capito! ,io nel mentre mi son come "resa conto" di quel che stava accadendo e ho interrotto tutto.Il giorno dopo non mi sembrava vero,com'era potuto succedere??Io???????Ho pianto per giorni,mesi,piangevo ogni notte.Inutile dire che sto tipo non l'ho più visto.Ho chiesto consiglio a due amiche sul da farsi,se dire tutto al mio ragazzo o tacere,cosa che m'hanno vivamente consigliato di fare.Son passati anni e lui l'ha scoperto,abbiam passato un periodo tremendo ma lui m'ha perdonata e ora la nostra storia è anche meglio di prima.E faccio e farei qualsiasi cosa perchè lui non rimpianga d'aver fatto questa coraggiosa scelta.
> Io no.Io non riesco a perdonarmi l'accaduto,non riesco a perdonarmi l'aver fatto soffrire il mio lui e mi sento così male ma tornare indietro non si può.Son passati un po' di mesi e continuano i miei pianti notturni disperati,i sensi di colpa.Finirà mai?


 
Guarda, io sono di quelli che hanno subito ripetuti tradimenti e il dente avvelenato ce l'ho davvero tanto con chi inganna l'amore.
ma nel tuo caso, credo che la cosa si possa superare e che il tuo pentimento sia credibile e la vostra relazione sia superabile.
Ce una cosaa però che non mi piace molto:
E si tratta di quelle - _*E una sera complici bottiglie su bottiglie d'alcol siam finiti a letto*_ -
Io inizierei a darmi una regolata ed eventualmente iniziare da li a vedere se in te c'è qualcosa che non gira bene. Perchè secondo me tu sei una ragazza giovane e l'etilismo è una cosa molto seria sempre ma soprattutto da giovani.
Buona fortuna
Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono di quelli che hanno subito ripetuti tradimenti e il dente avvelenato ce l'ho davvero tanto con chi inganna l'amore.
> ma nel tuo caso, credo che la cosa si possa superare e che il tuo pentimento sia credibile e la vostra relazione sia superabile.
> Ce una cosaa però che non mi piace molto:
> E si tratta di quelle - _*E una sera complici bottiglie su bottiglie d'alcol siam finiti a letto*_ -
> ...


Meno male!
Considerare normale l'uso di alcol per facilitare le relazioni è segno di aver assorbito una cultura deleteria.
Pare che, qualsiasi problema si abbia, sia normale non affrontarlo, ma trovare sempre "un aiutino", che non aiuta per nulla.
Qui non si tratta di uso moderato d'alcol che, significa, pasteggiare con mezzo bicchiere di vino (una donna), qui si tratta di usare l'alcol come "facilitatore" dei rapporti persino amicali, come anestetico del disagio personale e relazionale.
E' quello che ci viene propinato da decenni di film e telefilm in cui "stasera ci divertiamo" = "stasera sballiamo" con alcol o pasticche.
A me sconvolge che questo venga chiamato "uso moderato" e che venga sottovalutato da chi non ha più 15 anni e si presenta come genitore con responsabilità educative.
Non so quale educazione e formazione venga data per far sembrare normale evitare i problemi e non affrontare le normali difficoltà della vita.


----------



## Micia (11 Luglio 2010)

la nostra amica è entrata qui per trovare sostegno al suo sentimento di colpa, e non per essere giudicata su un eventuale uso smoderato di alcool.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la nostra amica è entrata qui per trovare sostegno al suo sentimento di colpa, e non per essere giudicata su un eventuale uso smoderato di alcool.


 Però lei usa, in parte, l'uso dell'alcol per giustificare di essersi trovata in una situazione non voluta di cui, benché superata dal compagno, si sente ancora in colpa.
Perché sentirsi in colpa per qualcosa che, grazie all'alcol, non era stata voluta?




P.S. Ricordare che l'alcol fa danni irreversibili non è mai fuori tema.


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (11 Luglio 2010)

probabilmente le mie parole son state mal interpretate,io non bevo neanche un bicchiere a cena ogni giorno,come molte persone fanno senza aver problemi e trovo davvero triste la gente che per divertirsi ha bisogno di bere quando dovrebbe bastare il semplice stare insieme.Cosa che tra noi giovani purtroppo si vede molto di frequente ma per fortuna non è il mio caso.Ho detto solo che talvolta capita,chessò un aperitivo con gli amici o una cena con i miei genitori cosa che reputo assolutamente normale.E il fatto che qualche volta abbia bevuto un po' troppo da ubriacarmi non mi sembra sia sinonimo d'aver problemi con l'alcol.


----------



## Micia (11 Luglio 2010)

> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Però lei usa, in parte, l'uso dell'alcol per giustificare di essersi trovata in una situazione non voluta di cui, benché superata dal compagno, si sente ancora in colpa.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e se non fosse stato per l'alcool?
> e se sta enfatizzando la quantità della bevuta perchè il problema è un altro, in buona fede?
> non so...


Infatti io credo che non sia irrilevante l'aver detto dell'alcol.
O usa l'alcol (anche saltuariamente) per eludere i problemi (è ancor più strano che ci si ubriachi se non vi è l'abitudine a bere, no?) o si usa la scusa dell'alcol per attenuare responsabilità.
Ovvio con buona fede e sincerità qui (per quale ragione raccontare scuse a noi?), ma mentendo a se stessa.
Che quello che potrebbe essere considerato (se preso alla lettera) un tentativo di stupro, venga vissuto come un tradimento imperdonabile (con la sola scusante dell'alcol) è significativo di un disagio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> probabilmente le mie parole son state mal interpretate,io non bevo neanche un bicchiere a cena ogni giorno,come molte persone fanno senza aver problemi e trovo davvero triste la gente che per divertirsi ha bisogno di bere quando dovrebbe bastare il semplice stare insieme.Cosa che tra noi giovani purtroppo si vede molto di frequente ma per fortuna non è il mio caso.Ho detto solo che talvolta capita,chessò un aperitivo con gli amici o una cena con i miei genitori cosa che reputo assolutamente normale.E il fatto che qualche volta abbia bevuto un po' troppo da ubriacarmi non mi sembra sia sinonimo d'aver problemi con l'alcol.


 Perché l'hai fatto quella volta?


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (11 Luglio 2010)

è capitato,ero a cena dai suoi che mi riempivan sempre il piatto e il bicchiere perchè son prodotti tutti fatti da loro,non c'è nessun motivo dietro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> è capitato,ero a cena dai suoi che mi riempivan sempre il piatto e il bicchiere perchè son prodotti tutti fatti da loro,non c'è nessun motivo dietro


 Vabbè. Non c'è nessun problema. Non è successo nulla. Buona vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io credo che non sia irrilevante l'aver detto dell'alcol.
> O usa l'alcol (anche saltuariamente) per eludere i problemi (è* ancor più strano che ci si ubriachi se non vi è l'abitudine a bere, no?) *o si usa la scusa dell'alcol per attenuare responsabilità.
> Ovvio con buona fede e sincerità qui (per quale ragione raccontare scuse a noi?), ma mentendo a se stessa.
> Che quello che potrebbe essere considerato (se preso alla lettera) un tentativo di stupro, venga vissuto come un tradimento imperdonabile (con la sola scusante dell'alcol) è significativo di un disagio.


Invece se non si ha l'abitudine all'alcool è più facile che un quantitativo anche non eccessivo, produca effetti imprevisti....
L'intenzione di ubriacarsi non c'è, ma ci si ritrova ubriachi senza volerlo.
forse così è successo a statua.


----------



## Daniele (11 Luglio 2010)

Allora procediamo dando ordine alle cose. Lei ha bevuto e non uscendo in solitaria con lui per prendersi la sicurezza per fare sesso ed è stato appurato. Do cosa abbia parlato? Tutti diamo per scontato che lei avesse problemi con il fidanzato e ne parlasse con un altro e che fosse quindi in crisi...ma se il fidanzato non centrasse nulla nei ddiscorsi che lei faceva con il tizio? Allora che cavolo potrebbe essere una crisi? Questo qui si delinea come un bell'imbusto che ha visto la ragazza in quel momento abbastanza brilla da poterla "usare" come più voleva....e fortunatamente lei si è ripresa e per me questa cosa è importantissima. 
Una persona che vuole giustificare un tradimento con l'alcool lo fa comunque tutto fino alla fine a magari ripetutamente, in questo caso no.
Ci sono persone più sensibili ai sensi di colpa, rendiamoci conto che per esempio io se mi trovo a fare danno verso una persona in assurdo agisco per recuperare al danno fatto senza che nessuno mi obblighi, perchè io non ci so convivere con i sensi di colpa, perchè "mai fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso!  " mi fa provare il medesimo dolore che provano gli altri. Come me ci sono molte persone che non riescono a gestire un senso di colpa che in teoria dovrebbe essere archivato! E' un problema non da poco e non centra maturità o immaturità in questione è proprio insito nella persona.


----------



## Becco (11 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la nostra amica è entrata qui per trovare sostegno al suo sentimento di colpa, e non per essere giudicata su un eventuale uso smoderato di alcool.


Non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno e nessuna, ma se la nostra amica ha chiesto consiglio o semplice parere, io mi sono sentito autorizzato a darlo. fra l'altro anche io ho passato un periodo della mia vita (ed ero molto giovane) in cui avevo spesso molta "sete" .
Per cui non mi sembra di avere sbagliato e se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualche iscritto al forum, chiedo scusa e ritiro quel che ho detto. ma il mio intervento era un fraterno consiglio a chi potrebbe trarre beneficio da una attenta riflessione sul proprio disagio.
ma a questo punto mi chiedo in tutta sincerità a cosa serve un forum dove ci si confronta e si parla apertamente dei propri problemi.
Forse non ho capito niente dei forum e di blog.
Colpa mia.
Becco

Ho riletto tutto il thread. Chiedo scusa a Statuasonnolenta. Bene che non bevi, ottima scelta .


----------



## Micia (11 Luglio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno e nessuna, ma se la nostra amica ha chiesto consiglio o semplice parere, io mi sono sentito autorizzato a darlo. fra l'altro anche io ho passato un periodo della mia vita (ed ero molto giovane) in cui avevo spesso molta "sete" .
> Per cui non mi sembra di avere sbagliato e se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualche iscritto al forum, chiedo scusa e ritiro quel che ho detto. ma il mio intervento era un fraterno consiglio a chi potrebbe trarre beneficio da una attenta riflessione sul proprio disagio.
> ma a questo punto mi chiedo in tutta sincerità a cosa serve un forum dove ci si confronta e si parla apertamente dei propri problemi.
> Forse non ho capito niente dei forum e di blog.
> ...



becco, il tono del  mio intervento non desiderava risuonare come rimprovero . Mi spiace e sono io che mi  scuso .
in un forum ci si deve confrontare, hai ragione, e tutti gli interventi quando costruttivi servono a questo, tante capocce, punti di vista diversi e tutti finalizzati ad una riflessione collettiva .


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Luglio 2010)

Buoni propositi, educazione, tatto, empatia, umiltà, comprensione ed altri comportamenti simili concorrono nella corretta interpretazione evitando di degenerare e denaturare.

Ma non siamo perfetti e non possiamo contenere tutte quelle caratteristiche insieme. Basterebbe insistere su una sola di esse però per evitare incomprensioni.

Negli ambienti più moralmente beceri un atteggiamento simile verrebbe considerato  di debolezza.

Questo forum non lo è, non potrebbe nemmeno esserlo.

La buona fede va sempre riconosciuta.
Se questa fosse carente, lo si scoprirebbe proprio insistendo.


----------



## Brady (12 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> Sto da quasi quattro anni con un ragazzo splendido,lo amo alla follia,non ho mai amato così tanto una persona.Qualche anno fa' ho fatto l'errore più grosso della mia vita,*stavo attraversando un periodo di depressione e son stata aiutata da un amico* che però da me voleva anche ... beh avete capito! E una sera complici bottiglie su bottiglie d'alcol siam finiti a letto,io nel mentre mi son come "resa conto" di quel che stava accadendo e ho interrotto tutto.Il giorno dopo non mi sembrava vero,com'era potuto succedere??Io???????Ho pianto per giorni,mesi,piangevo ogni notte.Inutile dire che sto tipo non l'ho più visto.Ho chiesto consiglio a due amiche sul da farsi,se dire tutto al mio ragazzo o tacere,cosa che m'hanno vivamente consigliato di fare.Son passati anni e lui l'ha scoperto,abbiam passato un periodo tremendo ma lui m'ha perdonata e ora la nostra storia è anche meglio di prima.E faccio e farei qualsiasi cosa perchè lui non rimpianga d'aver fatto questa coraggiosa scelta.
> Io no.*Io non riesco a perdonarmi l'accaduto,non riesco a perdonarmi l'aver fatto soffrire il mio lui e mi sento così male ma tornare indietro non si può*.Son passati un po' di mesi e continuano i miei pianti notturni disperati,i sensi di colpa.Finirà mai?


ciao StatuaSonnolenta
posso chiederti dov'era (metaforicamente parlando) il tuo ragazzo durante il tuo periodo di depressione? Perché non hai chiesto aiuto a lui? Perché si è reso necessario un intervento, così intimo, da parte di un amico? 
Non voglio dire che una relazione sentimentale debba escludere quelle amicali. Ma non trovo normali che queste sostituiscano la prima sul piano emotivo. Al di la di amarlo tantissimo, in lui trovi quello di cui hai bisogno davvero?

In quanto al non perdonarti, qualcuno ha detto che non è normale, che forse c'è qualcosa che non va tra voi... Potrebbe però anche essere solo una profonda vergogna. Quindi qualcosa che non va, ma solo con te stessa. Il fatto di non accettare di non essere sempre stata la "bella" persona che ognuno di noi ritiene di essere nel profondo. Poi, non voglio infierire, ma visto che probabilmente anche lui rimarrà sempre con una ferita indelebile, forse è giusto che anche a te rimanga per sempre qualcosa. 
Però si può fare in modo che non sia qualcosa di negativo. Si sbaglia ed è giusto aver capito che nella vita capitano cose brutte e la cosa importante è come se ne esce. Sfrutta questo tuo senso di colpa come energia per investire nel tuo rapporto. Prova a dirti: " ho sbagliato, ma posso fare meglio di così" e ricavane un rapporto migliore e più felice. Ricordati quello che è successo non per autoflaggellarti per sempre ma come esperienza per sapere che ci sono direzioni in cui è meglio non andare...


----------



## Brady (12 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sempre con l'idea del "si tradisce perchè si vuole lasciare", eh??? Ok, vi dico cosa vuol dire stare male e bere, io so che in certi momenti se fosse capitata l'occasione non so cosa avrei fatto tra alcool e quel momento brutto della mia vita, in quel frangente ho provato più volte a togliermi la vita....ed è questo che mi fa più male. Quando uno sta male e non un male da poco, ma davvero non ce la fa, compie azioni che non gli appartengono, che non sono suo e che non saranno sue.
> Questa ragazza ha vissuto più o meno una cosa come la mia ed ha sbagliato, complice un famoso consolatore della domenica che come tutti i consolatori di professione lo fa solo per aggiungere al cartnet di donne un'altra per la raccolta punti "se arrivo a 100" sono figo.
> Io tutt'ora se ci ripenso ai tentativi di suicidio (soprattutto all'ultimo) piango ancora e capisco questa ragazza che non si perdona e non ce la fa! Cosa fare? Carissima ragazza che sei scivolata nelle mani di uno stronzo criminale che ha carpito da te un valore che valeva l'infinito nella tua scala morale, vai dal tizio e tattalo a male parole, chiudi questa vicenda dicendo cosa pensi di chi consola per fare ginnastica da camera ed ammetti di essergli stata complice, ma in un momnento di debolezza.
> Mi spiace per te, ma se stai bene con il tuo compagno devi cercare di superare tutto per fare felice te e lui, cuiè il vostro voi!
> ...


 
 Daniele che giustifica un traditore.... 
Esci da questo corpo!!! :mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (12 Luglio 2010)

Mi domando come mai ti aiutava un'altro (amico ma non di vecchia data, mi apre di capire) a superare un brutto momento di depressione, e non il tuo compagno e ragazzo. 
Credo che il tradimento fisico, infatti, abbia un significato molto relativo e limitato, soprattutto se si tratta di un approccio sessuale isolato e quindi non legato ai sentimenti. Invece un tradimento emotivo, in cui si confidano i propri segreti, le emozioni e le debolezze ad un altro e non al proprio compagno di vita, mi sembra un tradimento molto più consistente. 
Che in qualche modo autorizza a pensare che il sesso ne sia la naturale conseguenza, perchè, se hai detto cose così intime, condividere l'intimità non è assolutamente peggiore.
Mi spiego? 
non è un giudizio morale, ma mi domando come mai ne hai parlato con questo amico e non col tuo lui.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> ............. siam finiti a letto,io nel mentre mi son come "resa conto" di quel che stava accadendo e *ho interrotto tutto*................


scusa, forse te l'hanno già chiesto

puoi chiarire cosa intendi?


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (12 Luglio 2010)

certamente ne ho parlato con il mio ragazzo ma siccome il mio problema non era così semplice non aveva modo d'aiutarmi e più di tanto non poteva capirmi.Ne ho parlato con quest'altra persona perchè fa il neurologo,ha studiato medicina e psicologia e visto che andar da uno psicologo non me la sentivo d'andare ho preferito lui che già conoscevo.

x amormio: gli ho semplicemente detto di fermarsi perchè non me la sentivo


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Buoni propositi, educazione, tatto, empatia, umiltà, comprensione ed altri comportamenti simili concorrono nella corretta interpretazione evitando di degenerare e denaturare.
> 
> Ma non siamo perfetti e non possiamo contenere tutte quelle caratteristiche insieme. Basterebbe insistere su una sola di esse però per evitare incomprensioni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> ..............
> x amormio: gli ho semplicemente detto di fermarsi perchè non me la sentivo


 
dunque nonostante il fatto che avevi bevuto, ha recuperato la consapevolezza di quel che era importante

questo tuo senso di colpa, così, appare eccessivo, smodato
dovresti indagare meglio per capire che cosa significhi nel profondo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> certamente ne ho parlato con il mio ragazzo ma siccome il mio problema non era così semplice non aveva modo d'aiutarmi e più di tanto non poteva capirmi.Ne ho parlato con quest'altra persona perchè fa il neurologo,ha studiato medicina e psicologia e visto che andar da uno psicologo non me la sentivo d'andare ho preferito lui che già conoscevo.
> 
> x amormio: gli ho semplicemente detto di fermarsi perchè non me la sentivo


Riepilogo: tu vai a cena dalla famiglia del neurologo (amico di lunga data se vai a cena in famiglia), durante la cena i suoi ti riempiono più volte il bicchiere e tu, non abituata, bevi così tanto da non renderti conto che stai passando il limite tra l'essere un po' allegra-sonnolenta all'essere ubriaca, in questo stato (dove? in camera sua? per strada? in auto?) parli di un tuo problema personale e grave al neurologo e amico di lunga data che cerca di avere un rapporto con te ('mazza che amico, 'mazza che neurologo, 'mazza che famiglia del neurologo), tu dici di no a metà strada e ...invece di andare alla mattina a denunciarlo ti senti in colpa dopo anni?
Abile il neurologo.


----------



## dave.one (12 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidatinon è così banale, L'alccol non fa allentare subito l'autocontrollo in piccole quantità fa stare meglio se si ha un qualche problema o dolore che ci atanaglia da dentro (ma non so se questo sia il caso). Il problema è che tra questa quantità e quella per cui si inizia a perdere del giudizio ci vuole nulla. Tra partentesi, non sempre alle persone l'alcool fa saltare l'autocontrollo, c'è chi strasica solo le parole.
> Il pesiero bevi per trovarti in condizioni di tradire posso dirti che non è lineare come razionalmente sembra, ci sono dei parametri differenti che vanno in gioco in chi beve in compagnia per stare meno male, anche magari la fiducia nella persona con cui si sta bevendo (è sacra)


Mah, a me il bere oltre un certo limite mi stordisce a tal punto che il sesso è ... categoricamente da escludere! Ma prima di quel limite mi rende soltanto euforico e null'altro! mai pensato di tradire in preda ai fumi dell'alcol, anzi...
Sarò un caso clinico, che ci vuoi fare!


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Luglio 2010)

Cara StatuaSonnolenta, 
Nel leggere i dettagli che gocciolano fuori dalle tue striminzite parole vengo colto da una sensazione di dubbio vago e indefinito di qualcosa che non quadra.

Un po' come al ristorante cinese quando, dopo aver ordinato coniglio con bambù e funghi, sento provenire dalla cucina tenui miagolii soffocati...

Qualcuno, certamente in malafede, potrebbe pensare che tu non sia particolarmente appetibile e graziosa se, come pare, hai dovuto far ubriacare un pover uomo, certamente meno avvezzo all'alcol di te, per convincerlo a sottomettersi alle tue sconce avances sessuali...

Si potrebbe oltretutto dire, con uno sforzo di fantasia che mi astengo dal compiere, che tu sia stata anche una carogna acuminata nel convincere quest'uomo gentile e generoso a fare sozzure dentro di te per poi, con freddo sadismo, negargli il giusto sfogo agli ormoni che ormai gli avevi accalorato...

Altri, non meno maliziosi, potrebbero affermare che sei anche piuttosto stolta ad esserti fatta pizzicare dal tuo ragazzo regolare, che certo non deve proprio essere un'aquila per frequentare una senza qualità come te, in un modo così ridicolmente ottuso...

Questo per poi tacere sul fatto, del tutto ipotetico, che ora vieni qui a chiedere lumi su come trovare un modo spiccolo e veloce per rimuovere il piccolo grillo parlante che ti rimprovera per la tua piccola dissolutezza passata, tutto questo allo scopo di produrre nuovi e più completi sfregamenti con altri garzoni, questa volta sì, esenti da sensi di colpa...

Ma ma forse mangerò davvero del coniglio...

Ciao!


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (12 Luglio 2010)

non capisco il perchè stravolgere le mie parole.Credi di ferirmi in qualche modo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> non capisco il perchè stravolgere le mie parole.Credi di ferirmi in qualche modo?


Gentile StatuaSonnolenta,
 Le tue parole possono essere interpretate, no?
Le semplici illazioni vanno recepite solo se le loro premesse sono ragionevoli.
Se le mie parole ti avessero potuta ferire in qualche modo, o quanto hai affermato in precedenza non doveva essere del tutto sincero o ragioni anche tu con uno spirito malevolo e capzioso che, come ho detto, mi rifiuto di condividere.

Ciò che non esiste non può fare male.

Ciao!


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (12 Luglio 2010)

un conto è interpretare,un'altro è voler leggere quel che si vuole leggere. Ma ognuno è libero di far quel che vuole,ovviamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cara StatuaSonnolenta,
> Nel leggere i dettagli che gocciolano fuori dalle tue striminzite parole vengo colto da una sensazione di dubbio vago e indefinito di qualcosa che non quadra.
> 
> Un po' come al ristorante cinese quando, dopo aver ordinato coniglio con bambù e funghi, sento provenire dalla cucina tenui miagolii soffocati...
> ...


 <Secondo te quale sarebbe lo scopo di raccontarcela? 
Sei inutilmente offensivo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> <Secondo te quale sarebbe lo scopo di raccontarcela?
> Sei inutilmente offensivo.


Gli scopi delle persone sono troppo varii e stravaganti per essere sempre e facilmente intravisti.
Nondimeno accadono numerosi eventi senza che i più ne conoscano il fine ultimo.

Del resto il mio fine era quello di mostrare come qualche malevolo, da cui mi sono volutamente dissociato, avrebbe potuto desumere molto, in un senso o nell'altro, dalle parole della fanciulla che prestavano il fianco a facili fraintendimenti.
Uno scopo che, pare, non è stato facilmente intravisto...

Come preventivabile.


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

essere meno criptici è troppo faticoso.

vabbè, w il freddo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Luglio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nondimeno accadono numerosi eventi senza che i più ne conoscano il fine ultimo.


Il fine c'è sempre e forse è sempre meno recondito di quanto si pensi.

La sua confessione a me ha comunicato diverse cose, tra cui la possibilità che l'altro potesse piacerle. E allorà?

Nessuno le ha ancora riconosciuto che ha trovato la convinzione di fermarsi in tempo, nonostante il fuoco era già partito.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

statua sonnolenta, mi domando, secondo te perchè ti senti in colpa?


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> statua sonnolenta, mi domando, secondo te perchè ti senti in colpa?


Cambierebbe il senso delle motivazioni che hanno spinto lei a scrivere qui se te lo dicesse?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Cambierebbe il senso delle motivazioni che hanno spinto lei a scrivere qui se te lo dicesse?


 
cambierebbe il risultato: la consapevolezza delle proprie azioni e dei propri sentimenti, se riuscisse a capire, dentro di sè, come mai si sente 'così' in colpa (direi in modo smodato non solo per mia opinione).
Io posso avere un'idea, ma se lei traccia un percorso forse se ne discute meglio... 
Le domande giuste non ti hanno aiutato a dare risposte migliori?


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le domande giuste non ti hanno aiutato a dare risposte migliori?


Certo, ed è questo che intendevo.

Prendevo spunto dal tuo post per evidenziare l'andamento di questo thread.


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (13 Luglio 2010)

mi sento in colpa perchè ho provocato dolore e so anche io cosa vuol dire esser traditi,perchè non son sicura se io sarei riuscita ad affrontarla allo stesso modo del mio ragazzo,perchè probabilmente in qualche modo devo aver fatto intendere all'altro che ero "disponibile" però lui mai s'era comportato in modo strano prima,perchè io appena vedo che qualcuno ha altre intenzioni cerco di mettere in chiaro o se non capisce d'allontanarlo.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> mi sento in colpa perchè ho provocato dolore e so anche io cosa vuol dire esser traditi *1),*perchè non son sicura se io sarei riuscita ad affrontarla allo stesso modo del mio ragazzo,perchè probabilmente in qualche modo devo aver fatto intendere all'altro che ero "disponibile" *2)* però lui mai s'era comportato in modo strano prima,perchè io appena vedo che qualcuno ha altre intenzioni cerco di mettere in chiaro o se non capisce d'allontanarlo *3)* .


 punto *1)* il tuo ragazzo non sapeva nulla quindi non gli provocavi dolore... e se ha perdonato non prova più quel dolore ma l'ha superato. si prova e si fa provare dolore per molte cose, urlando, usando parole brutte, ferendo in mille modi, non solo col tradimento. pensi di aver usato uno di questi modi? 
punto *2)* sapevo che a domanda giusta coincideva risposta giusta. e questo mi pare un punto cruciale mai evidenziato. Hai fatto 'intendere all'altro che eri disponibile', dici. Perchè questo ti turba? E quanto? Vorrei parlassi ancora di questa cosa... ti pare che negli incontri precedenti e nelle confidenze avessi fatto capire all'altro che provavi qualcosa? TU provavi in effetti qualcosa? 
punto *3)* mi pare un atteggiamento corretto ma anche... di persona che si sente in pericolo. Se una persona ha atteggiamenti interessati e a me non interessa, a parte la chiarezza non gli devo altro. Tu invece parli di mettere distanza, come se temessi una violenza, come se temessi tu di cedere o che lui possa dire un domani che tu non l'hai allontanato. Rinnovo: hai paura delle intenzioni altrui o del tentennare delle tue buone  intenzioni ?


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (13 Luglio 2010)

Io mi son sempre comportata normalmente,come con qualsiasi altro amico e non sono neanche il tipo di ragazza che fa la civetta solo per scherzare. A me lui non interessava se non dal punto di vista amicale.

Ho detto che allontano se vedo che l'altra persona non capisce,se insiste nonostante  io le abbia più volte fatto capire che non son interessata. E si ho paura delle intenzioni altrui dovute a esperienze spiacevoli passate.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Il fine c'è sempre e forse è sempre meno recondito di quanto si pensi.
> 
> La sua confessione a me ha comunicato diverse cose, tra cui la possibilità che l'altro potesse piacerle. E allorà?
> 
> *Nessuno le ha ancora riconosciuto che ha trovato la convinzione di fermarsi in tempo, nonostante il fuoco era già partito*.


 
io è per questo che non mi spiego questo senso di colpa così devastante


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

StatuaSonnolenta ha detto:


> Io mi son sempre comportata normalmente,come con qualsiasi altro amico e non sono neanche il tipo di ragazza che fa la civetta solo per scherzare. A me lui non interessava se non dal punto di vista amicale.
> 
> Ho detto che allontano se vedo che l'altra persona non capisce,se insiste nonostante io le abbia più volte fatto capire che non son interessata.* E si ho paura delle intenzioni altrui dovute a esperienze spiacevoli passate*.


 ed è un punto.
ci sono sensi di colpa che non sono segno di colpa, ma di schock.
una donna violentata purtroppo spesso si vergogna. crede di aver involontariamente attirato l'attenzione. si dimentica che dovrebbe essere sufficiente un 'no'. 
Mi pare che anche tu ti 'colpevolizzi' per cose che non venivano da te al 100%.
Giustamente ti colpevolizzi per un tradimento (anche se consumato a metà)
Ma ti colpevolizzi anche per altro: ti piaceva un pò lui? Hai mai fantasticato sul 'se non ci fosse il mio ragazzo'? O sul 'sarebbe un buon partito, sarei sistemata, si prenderebbe cura di me, vorrei che la sua famiglia fosse la mia'? E' mai possibile che ti colpevolizzi per questi pensieri?


----------



## StatuaSonnolenta (13 Luglio 2010)

ho già detto prima,lui non m'interessava se non come amico.Mi stava simpatico e mi trovavo come persona con cui parlare e null'altro.Nessuna fantasticheria.


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io è per questo che non mi spiego questo senso di colpa così devastante


Forse perchè avrà tradito se stessa?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse perchè avrà tradito se stessa?


 anni fa, in un momento difficilissimo, un rapporto non consumato del tutto, col suo fidanzato che ha capito e l'ha perdonata.... 
...mah!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anni fa, in un momento difficilissimo, un rapporto non consumato del tutto, col suo fidanzato che ha capito e l'ha perdonata....
> ...mah!


eh sì!
si esagera col rigore



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse perchè avrà tradito se stessa?


poesse

ma smettiamo di credere nella nostra infallibilità
l'eccesso di senso di responsabilità o di autocolpevolizzazione è comuque un eccesso
e quindi, un difetto
se mi si consente il calambour :mexican:


----------



## dottor manhattan (14 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'eccesso di senso di responsabilità o di autocolpevolizzazione è comuque un eccesso
> e quindi, un difetto


Chissà se a Statuasonnolenta questa andrebbe bene come colpa da espiare.

Perché io non ne vedo altre.


----------

